# international 484



## woodcar 1 (May 27, 2010)

hi my 484 hydraulics are giving me a problem the 3 point lift will work but when i put my hayturner on it will lift it but if i put any extra weight on it drops to the ground pressure at the aux spool is around 2700psi Ive recently replaced the pump and filters complete with new oil I would be greatful for any advice , hope some one can help thanks


----------

